# One chord song.



## Trail (Mar 17, 2012)

One of all time favorites, wanted to share.


----------



## BenjaminHunter (Mar 26, 2012)

I've yet to hear anything from the Animal Collective cannon that I don't love.


----------



## GetOutOf717 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lmao. That's brilliant


----------

